# Zatoichi



## rokkudaime (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey guys. I recently saw this fim and i think it was a great creation by
Takeshi Kitamura. Has anybody else seen it?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 26, 2005)

Came on sky Cinema..the film is realistic, for those who love that typa stuff the kind with the graphic like the one of a documentary theres something to love. Personally cldn't watch it liked the trailer, though...


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 26, 2005)

You should give it a try


----------



## malfurion (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't call it realistic...at all LOL

It's worth watching just for the CG blood effects along, and some fighting scenes are really cool, though very brief.


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 26, 2005)

those CG blood effects made the killing less daunting to watch. those actually made me laugh.


----------



## Shinigami No1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome film love the musical parts so random especially when the farmers were ploughin in time to the music in the background...
An i think 'Beat' Takeshi is one of japans best actors...


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention that part. that was awesome.


----------



## Deadly Venom #5 (May 5, 2005)

Hmmm...I thought this movie was pretty damn lame. That's the thing with takeshi's movies...you either like em, or you hate em. I grew up on the old school Zatoichi and Lone Wolf stuff, and compared to those, takeshi's version felt mediocre.

If you want Zatoichi, then you have to get the Shintaro Katsu ones. Those are true classics.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow i had to do a search for it in the forums, i would've thought anime fans would like this movie.  It's got a lot in common with anime.  The music scenes reminded me about Samurai 7.  The fights are great, more blood than realistic possible, so really it's a nice samurai movie.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2007)

marquis really enjoyed this movie. He was a bit suprised with the quanity of fighting scenes, though.



> Awesome film love the musical parts so random especially when the farmers were ploughin in time to the music in the background..


Marquis agrees.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2007)

The new one, eh?

Yeah, it was pretty good. I really liked it. It got me interested, so I watched a whole plethora of the originals. Very great series, and I love the character.

The only thing that got me, was the weird-ass dance scene at the end. :S


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 7, 2007)

Best Takeshi Kitano film so far.

And I like that guy so much.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 7, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only thing that got me, was the weird-ass dance scene at the end. :S



lmao
I was just glad zatoichi wasn't one of those dancers


----------



## Van den Budenmayer (Feb 7, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Best Takeshi Kitano film so far.
> 
> And I like that guy so much.


Blasphemy! Burn him! How dare you compare this movie made only for cash (and homage to original ones maybe) to Hana-bi or Sonatine!


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 8, 2007)

I love Takeshi, he is one of the best actor in japan. I saw all of his movie and it's very well done.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 8, 2007)

Van den Budenmayer said:


> Blasphemy! Burn him! How dare you compare this movie made only for cash (and homage to original ones maybe) to Hana-bi or Sonatine!



I haven't see Hana-bi (the only one ) But it's better than Sonatine, better than Brother and better than Dolls, which are my favourites till Zatoichi came.

And Kitano doesn't make films for cash.


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 8, 2007)

Zatoichi is ultra violent, and the gore is placed where I want it. <3


----------



## Van den Budenmayer (Feb 8, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I haven't see Hana-bi (the only one ) But it's better than Sonatine, better than Brother and better than Dolls, which are my favourites till Zatoichi came.


I don't understand you. Zatoichi was an opposite of the usual Kitano's style - minute long stills, lots of silence, calm development of plot. This was all hack&slash. Fights were very cool indeed but that's not the Kitano I know.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 8, 2007)

I loved the latest installment to the Zatoichi fame by Beat Takeshi. The CG was cheesy as hell though. I also loved that dance number at the end.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to watch the old Zatoichi movies. They were great stuff. I still have yet to see the modern one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 8, 2007)

Van den Budenmayer said:


> I don't understand you. Zatoichi was an opposite of the usual Kitano's style - minute long stills, lots of silence, calm development of plot. This was all hack&slash. Fights were very cool indeed but that's not the Kitano I know.



*Sono otoko, ky?b? ni tsuki* was also good paced, violent and stuff.

*Ano natsu, ichiban shizukana umi* was calm, slow, silent and a SHIT.

Zatoichi is as personal as the rest of his films. The fact it seems faster doesn't mean it's made for the cash and stuff. he won best director in venecia film festival where comercial movies aren't precisely the ones who get the awards.


----------

